
Student's Vaccine Cooler Wins UK James Dyson Award - CarolineW
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-37309443
======
jobu
Much more informative article at The Guardian -
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/08/einstein-...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/08/einstein-
inspired-isobar-vaccine-cooling-system-wins-uk-james-dyson-award)

Stays cool for 6 days, recharges in an hour, and _" was inspired by an
invention developed by Albert Einstein in the 1920s."_

~~~
binarycrusader
With the limitation that it only stays cool for up to six days in an insulated
backpack:

 _...lasts for up to six days inside an insulated backpack..._

Also:

 _...a £2,000 cash prize. Broadway plans to use the money to develop further
prototypes and apply for patents..._

I wish there was an alternative to providing incentives for innovation that
didn't potentially disadvantage the general public, especially for lifesaving
technology.

